# Accepted to Chapman Screenwriting AMA



## jakedubb78 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey all! I got into the Chapman Screenwriting MFA and will be attending in August. If any future applicants have any questions about the process, writing prompts, or other information... ask away. I'll do my best to answer the best I can.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 27, 2019)

How was your first day at Chapman?


----------



## Nagee (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey Jake,

I'm currently working my application for Chapman, can you tell me about the specific prompts and interview process if you had one.

Warmly,

Nagee


----------

